# Favicon



## TeeShirtSamurai (Feb 8, 2006)

I just found this site and it makes creating a favicon for your website so easy.

If you aren't sure what a favicon is, look at the icon in front of the address for this website, see the t-shirt? That's a favicon.

You can upload any picture you want and it makes a favicon out of it. I was looking for a catch, like them wanting for you to pay for the program or for the icon but it was all FREE!

1. Go here: http://www.chami.com/html-kit/services/favicon/
2. Browse to the picture you want to make into an icon.
3. Click "Generate Favicon.ico"
4. Download and follow the instructions in the readme.txt!

This worked great for my site (see signature). Enjoy!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the link. I've usually just been resizing an image to 32x32 pixels and saving it as favicon.ico, but that doesn't always come out right.

This should make it much easier


----------



## lawaughn (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the link. I've been doing this the hard way.


----------

